# Walker Deep Diver vs Dipsy Divers



## kgpcr (Apr 25, 2012)

I am getting back in to trolling though its mostly in Alaska but it seems the dipsy divers i just bought have went down hill. What are your thoughts on Walker divers?


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

Can you elaborate on the downhill. Its been my experience that they both have their good points and bad. Mainly the walkers are much more brittle and prone to breaking. The LJ,s have the rings to deal with. They both have poor build issues in that you can have problems with getting them to run the same even from the same manufacturer.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

I only run Walkers on my boat. I gave all my DD away.


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11 (Feb 7, 2011)

Slide divers are the ticket, won't fish with anything else 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

SalmonBum said:


> I only run Walkers on my boat. I gave all my DD away.


Agreed.. 

I wasn't aware of build quality issues with the walker divers. I know a few years back they had some problems with the welded rings breaking.. The screws in my Luhr Jensen divers liked to strip out and I couldn't stand those rings..


----------



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

sNeAkYpEtE11 said:


> Slide divers are the ticket, won't fish with anything else
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


???? They are a tool and have their place but they have their fair share of drawbacks..


----------



## kgpcr (Apr 25, 2012)

How deep will slide divers run?


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Well I got a pair of clear light bite slide divers fs if anyone wants them...

I run the walkers myself.


----------



## 1mainiac (Nov 23, 2008)

Walkers only on my boat I do however have a few of the old LJ's that work great before they changed I just seldom use em. Since I changed to Walkers 4 years ago I only have had one issue and that was with the welded ring Walker sent me 4 new ones to replace the one that broke because when I called I was mad and demanded they replace the rest of the gear and the fish that left when the ring broke LOL.


----------



## kgpcr (Apr 25, 2012)

What are you favorite colors?


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

limige said:


> Well I got a pair of clear light bite slide divers fs if anyone wants them...
> 
> I run the walkers myself.


How much ?


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

I have a bunch of Dipsy Divers and don't really have any complaints about them. The factory rings are cheap (tabs break) but depending on circumstances you can run without or just glue the rings on permanently. The aftermarket rings (Fishlander?) are/were WAY better.

I have a few smaller Walkers I picked up for walleye fishing. Side by side with DD's of similar size, I prefer the DD's.

A few years ago I bought some new DD's and the swivels on the trip wire failed on a couple - one as soon as the new DD hit the water for the first time and another failed when I pulled on the swivel right after taking the DD out of the package. Luhr Jensen replaced the lost DD and sent me a couple spoons for the inconvenience. 

Have a couple Slide Divers in the boat; think I ran them 1 time in 5 years I've had them and they haven't been put back out since. A tool, yes... but IMHO there's better ways to skin that cat. Will probably put the Slide Divers in the classifieds as I drag the salmon gear out of the dungeon.


----------



## heartsticker (Jan 9, 2006)

I would like to try the light bites or the slide divers ...PM me

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

